# Series 2 Upgrade gone wrong



## MetroGT (Jul 8, 2006)

I tried making an image of my Series 2 Drive last night so that I could swap the hard drive for a larger one.

Now I have done this on my TiVo Series 1 so I am familiar with the procedure and before someone asks, I got the newest disks, I didn't use the ones I used for the series 1.

After setting up the spare PC ( P. Mast. - Win HDD, S. Mast. - TiVo HDD, S. Slave - CD Rom) I fired up the new MFSBackup Disk and noticed the 10 MB hard drive. I powered down the system and pulled out the boot disks and attempted to unlock the drive. "Drive unlocked - restart... blah blah" Restarted the system... it's still 10 MB. So it didn't unlock. I did this a few times but it always still reported the 10MB drive. I used 2 different ways to unlock it. QUNLOCK and a premade boot disk with a diskunlock utility on it. 

Now the fun part... gave up since I couldn't get it to unlock and slapped it back in the TiVo so that I could just use the TiVo with the standard 40 GB until I had more time to work on it... system freezes almost imediately. It displays "TiVo - Powering Up" and then a few secs later... a white screen. You can hear the drive spinning up and such, but it apparently can't unlock the drive to continue. 

Any suggestions? I'm already looking into a drive image. But even if I get a new image... will I be able to fdisk or other method this drive to reinstall anything on it? Or is it a paper weight now?

My original goal was this... take my 160GB drive out of my TiVo Series 1 and put it in my Series 2 and then use the 40GB from the Series 2 in the Series 1. Since the series 1 will allow manual recordings without service, I would have a backup recorder.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanx,
MetroGT


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Did you completely power down the computer after unlocking, not just resetting it? Ditch the qunlock and use diskutil only, much safer.

Every time mfstools runs it erases and reformats the disk on the fly so you can do the backup/restore over and over with no problems.


----------



## MetroGT (Jul 8, 2006)

I did the full power down the first time then I remembered that qunlock is temp, so I did the warm reboot. I tried both qunlock and diskutil.


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Warm reboots will not work. You must shut down the computer entirely so no power goes to the hard drive after unlocking.


----------



## MetroGT (Jul 8, 2006)

I got the drive to unlock... according to the diskutil... but it still won't show up as anything larger than 10MB in the upgrade utilities. I just can't get it to do anything anymore. Still can't connect back to the TiVo and get running. Even tried relocking the drive and that didn't help.

I'm at a loss. 

I've PM'd for an image to hopefully get the system up and running again, but I'll just have to wait for my response.

I'm getting to the point that I'm gonna to attempt to wipe the drive to at least get my Series 1 running on it so that I'll just be waiting for my image to toss onto my 160GB that's currently in my Series 1. 

Makes me wish I had just left this one alone and grabbed me a new S2DT to use in the living room and tossed this one in the bedroom.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

You don't say what type of drive you are trying to unlock. Qunlock is meant for Quantum drives. Using qunlock on newer non-quantum drives can cause the drive to fail to operate properly with no way to recover. I am not sure whether the series 2 TiVos ever locked the drives. This is typically found only on series 1 units. At this point, you may need an image to restore the TiVo.


----------



## MetroGT (Jul 8, 2006)

Unfortunately... a Maxtor 40GB and I think it's permanently locked now. 

Yes, I think I need an image to restore the system. Luckily I wanted to replace the drive anyways, but I was wanting to use the 40GB in the Series 1 system.

Is there anything at all I can do to unlock the drive, I don't care if I lose the information on it, I just can't get it unlocked to get the full 40GB anymore... just the 10MB... ouch.


----------



## Double-Tap (Apr 18, 2002)

Qunlock ought to work for either Quantum or Maxtor, at least on the older drives. I used it on a Maxtor 60GB DiamondMax Plus 9 (bought 2002) that was reporting 10MB on the Linux boot disk. Don't waste time relocking the drive before reinstalling in your TiVo, it will lock it automatically when the TiVo powers up.

Qunlock x [x = 0-3]
0 for IDE Primary Master
1 for IDE Primary Slave
2 for IDE Secondary Master 
3 for IDE Secondary Slave

Set hard drive jumpers according to connection to IDE on motherboard (master or slave).
Hard drive unlocking utilities. http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/files.html


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

MetroGT said:


> Is there anything at all I can do to unlock the drive, I don't care if I lose the information on it, I just can't get it unlocked to get the full 40GB anymore... just the 10MB... ouch.


Your 40 GB HD is a paper weight.

I really wish the qunlock utility would disappear. It does no safety checking, and often causes permanent damage. Diskutil is a much better utility, as it won't do anything if your drive is not really locked.


----------



## MetroGT (Jul 8, 2006)

I kind of figured that. Well it's not just a paper weight... there's a really powerful rare earth magnet to be ripped out. Now I have to get a spare small hard drive to use in my Series 1 so that I can use the 160GB from it in my Series 2. Just wish I had a spare 30+ to use since that was the original size of my Series 1.


----------

